# Transgender Medical



## glxsskingdxm (19 Aug 2021)

Greetings. To preface this, I am a transgender applicant about to do my Medical Exam for the Reserves.
I have legally transitioned, and am on Hormone Replacement Therapy, however have not undergone surgery. This means I require weekly injections, however do not suffer from any other condition.
After searching various threads, and the CAF/DND websites, I have come across no response. My recruiter told me he is not educated enough on the matter to answer.

Thus far I have only heard of members joining pre transition, or with surgical transition.

My questions are as follows:
What are the policies surrounding processing Transgender recruits post 2018? Can accommodations be made?
Is there any invasive process in the medical?
Is it likely to need to provide additional information on my transition to the medical officer; should i bring my prescription or hormone recommendation letter beforehand?
My MOS requires a G3, but CEMS is G2, will this be factored into my rejection/approval?

I am willing/able to stop HRT, and/or be housed with females to complete basic training. There is no life threatening risk to not having this accessible. 
Am I less likely to be accepted because have transitioned prior to enrolling?

EDIT:
I am also able to provide all my own injection supplies, including the medication for the times I am in training
Will i be able to pursue transitioning civilian side?


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2021)

In case you have not seen it already, this may be of interest,









						Transgender in the CF (merged)
					

Yep, concur. I think the lesson here is that the CAF is going to do its absolute best to accommodate, but there are going to be bona fide operational requirements where its not possible, so a transgendered member (or member with medical limitations) is not going to be able to deploy to location...




					www.milnet.ca
				



24 pages.


----------



## glxsskingdxm (19 Aug 2021)

mariomike said:


> In case you have not seen it already, this may be of interest,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have read it, but feel as if the posts do not provide the insight I am seeking, and/or are outdated responses. That being said, I will skim through once again to see if I have missed anything. Am I permitted to ask questions there too?


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2021)

You are welcome. Was not sure if you had seen it.

I would say, if a question is specific to Recruiting, this thread would be a good place to ask.

If it's about life in the CAF in general, the other thread would be good.

Good luck.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2021)

You must meet the higher of the CEMS standard and the occupational standard to enrol in that occupation.

I expect your file will be referred to the recruiting medical officer who may return with questions.  That is not uncommon as recruiters (and random people on the internet like me) are not medical experts.


----------



## cyber_lass (9 Oct 2021)

redbloodprince said:


> Greetings. To preface this, I am a transgender applicant about to do my Medical Exam for the Reserves.
> I have legally transitioned, and am on Hormone Replacement Therapy, however have not undergone surgery. This means I require weekly injections, however do not suffer from any other condition.
> After searching various threads, and the CAF/DND websites, I have come across no response. My recruiter told me he is not educated enough on the matter to answer.
> 
> ...


I don't want to get too personal... Though. Here is what I will say. I am not sure with out surgery. I would suspect the medical office will have dealt with a similar case already. They will recruit you with your current sex on documentation. So if that is male, then you will be recruited as such. For pre transition or middle thereof or non-binary I am not completely sure (though they seem to be accommodating, so explain your case). But I will say they have been good with me and very supportive. I am also on HRT. It wasn't a problem, they asked for dose and what and all was fine. 

As I understand how meds are handled is they will take over your medical stuff when you get to basic. Since i haven't been there yet, I can't speak to that.


----------

